# A/w t 5000



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Was over a friends house running this morning,
Tried the change the power out put level.
I pushed menu #6, the power level #9,
hit enter and it ran the same as level 5?

Don


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Trains said:


> Was over a friends house running this morning,
> Tried the change the power out put level.
> I pushed menu #6, the power level #9,
> hit enter and it ran the same as level 5?
> ...


I have T5000's and I don't think you would "see" any difference. With that option, the signal "strength" is increased for a greater range and the life of your T5000 battery will decrease faster.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary,

The range didn't increase, his layout isn't that big, could not control the engine about 20 feet
away. All the A/W is new about a year old but haven't used in but once or twice. 

Don


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

A few thoughts...

First, check it on a different locomotive. I've got some locos that have better range than others just by nature of which receiver they have (G2 vs G3; internal vs external antenna, etc.) for any given transmitter. It could be that the loco is just deaf as a post at that particular orientation between loco and transmitter.

Next, was there anyone else running on your frequency with another transmitter? That could impact the range also. (That's partly why the T-5000 has the selective power, so you can operate multiple trains on the same frequency fairly close to one another.) 

If you have the option of testing another T-5000 on the same locomotive, that might answer your question whether it's an issue with the transmitter or not. 

Later,

K


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

You going to be at Marty's next month? If you haven't found whats wrong bring it to Marty's. We'll isolate the problem in short order.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul,

I have drop-in's in three GP's. I'll try a different one when I get a chance.
No one else running A/W.
I'll be at Marty's in September. Hope I have it figured out by then.

Don


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Got it figured out! Batteries in the transmitter to low.
It showed half charge on the little gauge.
Put in some new duracells work good now

Thanks
Don


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Don,
That seems a little odd about the batteries. I'm able to run my T5000's right up to the time the transmitter says low battery and shuts off.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul,

Not sure whats going on!
This morning I tried the unit with the old batteries, I could run it from about 10 feet,
I put in new batteries I could run it from about 30 feet. Put the old batteries back in
now it runs from about 30 feet. That's in the basement on power level # 5.

Don


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Have you had a chance to try the transmitter with another loco? 30' is pretty short range. I would suspect the problem is with the loco.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul,

Took two unit out on the layout, Unit #1 ran about 25 feet from transmitter, didn't have any control
till I moved closer.
Unit # 2 ran about 50 feet. That's as far as I tried it.
So unit # 1 might have a bad receiver? Any way to correct this?

Don


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Don,

That seems like an incredibly short range. I had problems with range with my T5000 running my Accucraft C-19, but that was because of the metal coal load and all brass and stainless steel tender. Went to a custom made coal bunker in plastic and real coal. Range problem solved. I now get a range of around 100 feet and that is with a steel, chain link fence between the transmitter and the engine. When I run at Fairplex, I get a range over 100 feet. I have G2 decoders in my engines.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Paul and Al will be a great resource one on one at Matry's in September.


----------

